# Halloween Party of epic proportions!



## halloweenroom (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello everyone, 

I am a home haunter and pro haunter and every Nov 1st we throw and amazing party for anyone who can make it. This year we will be throwing a huge party once again at our residence and i am in need of a halloween themed meal that is reasonably priced but can feed upwards of 125 people that have been drinking. 

the theme is Zombie Prison

We have a good 6 months to get ideas so please start posting them cause i would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Let me think on this and get back to you tomorrow, I usually feed 150-200 at times.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I don't know what your facilities or skills are for the cooking end of things. In the past, we have often repackaged and or relabeled foods to help them fit the themes. This had several things going for it; A> we didn't have to try to come up with new recipes, especially for big crowds, B> We could be really creative with food or product names while allowing people to actually eat the food (i.e. "Brain Splatter"/pizza), C> we didn't have to spend days in the kitchen preparing the food. We often mixed up the menu with food we brought in and food we could either prepare easily or do on the BBQ on the spot. This gave us more flexability in what we served, and left us free to enjoy the festivities as well. The fun labels and packages were enough to tie it all together for everyone, and everyone had a good time, and in the end that's what really counts.
So,maybe chili, burgers, chicken, hotdogs, pizza, fruit and vegetable platters, and stuff to drink, all renamed and labeled. A note of warning,put notices on anything that may cause problems with allergies (foods with peanuts, peanut oil, etc.) to avoid any potential problems.
You might look at some of your local bakeries to do a large "tombstone" cake for your shindig.


----------

